# MOM.EXE ,ERROR CODE 0xC0000135 OF ATI CATALYST CONTROL CENTRE



## souravkeys (Jun 2, 2008)

I HAVE A HP NOTEBOOK MODEL NO 6910P.
SPECIFICATIONS:2GHZ,INTEL CORE 2 DUO,4GB RAM,4MB CACHE MEMORY
WHICH IS RUNNING ON WINDOWS 32 BIT.
WHENEVER I'M STRARTING UP THE WINDOWS
IT IS GIVING ME THIS MESSAGE AS( MOM.EXE FAILED TO INITIALISE PROPERLY)WITH A ERROR CODE i.e 0xC0000135.
I'V TRIED RE-INSTALLING THIS ATI


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi there,
Are you using ATI CATALYST 7.2 or above..?
I found this advice from ATI....

Uninstall your Catalyst Control Centre, at the moment we are investigating the issue, and please revert back to Catalyst 7.1, downloaded from AMD/ATI website.

They've been "investigating" this for bout a year. Idiots


----------

